#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Como liberar essas portas no FreeBSD?

## CEP

Pessoal preciso liberar as portas 3400 e 1999 no meu servidor FreeBSD e num estou conseguindo...... O meu IPFW esta dessa forma:

natd -s -p 8668 -n vr0
ipfw add 9 allow tcp from me to any
##ipfw add 10 fwd 127.0.0.1,3128 tcp from any to any 80
ipfw add 11 allow ip from any to any via lo0
ipfw add 12 deny ip from any to 127.0.0.0/8
ipfw add 13 divert 8668 all from any to any via vr0
ipfw add 14 deny udp from any to any 137
ipfw add 15 deny udp from any to any 138
ipfw add 16 deny udp from any to any 139
#ipfw add 17 deny udp from any to any 443
ipfw add 100 allow tcp from any to 200.193.239.218 dst-port 1999 in via vr0
ipfw add 101 allow tcp from any to 200.193.239.218 dst-port 3400 in via vr0

Agradeço a ajuda de todos. VLWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!

----------


## CEP

Pessoal preciso liberar as portas 3400 e 1999 no meu servidor FreeBSD e num estou conseguindo...... O meu IPFW esta dessa forma:

natd -s -p 8668 -n vr0
ipfw add 9 allow tcp from me to any
##ipfw add 10 fwd 127.0.0.1,3128 tcp from any to any 80
ipfw add 11 allow ip from any to any via lo0
ipfw add 12 deny ip from any to 127.0.0.0/8
ipfw add 13 divert 8668 all from any to any via vr0
ipfw add 14 deny udp from any to any 137
ipfw add 15 deny udp from any to any 138
ipfw add 16 deny udp from any to any 139
#ipfw add 17 deny udp from any to any 443
ipfw add 100 allow tcp from any to 200.193.239.218 dst-port 1999 in via vr0
ipfw add 101 allow tcp from any to 200.193.239.218 dst-port 3400 in via vr0

Agradeço a ajuda de todos. VLWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!

----------


## etherlinkii

um exemplo para vc
ipfw add 100 allow tcp from any to any 3400 
ipfw add 101 allow tcp from any to any 1999

ipfw add 102 allow udp from any to any 3400 
ipfw add 103 allow udp from any to any 1999
 :Cool:

----------


## CEP

Cara essas regras eu posso inseri-las logo no final das minhas regras? Ficaria assim meu ipfw:

natd -s -p 8668 -n vr0
ipfw add 9 allow tcp from me to any
##ipfw add 10 fwd 127.0.0.1,3128 tcp from any to any 80
ipfw add 11 allow ip from any to any via lo0
ipfw add 12 deny ip from any to 127.0.0.0/8
ipfw add 13 divert 8668 all from any to any via vr0
ipfw add 14 deny udp from any to any 137
ipfw add 15 deny udp from any to any 138
ipfw add 16 deny udp from any to any 139
ipfw add 100 allow tcp from any to any 3400
ipfw add 101 allow tcp from any to any 1999
ipfw add 102 allow udp from any to any 3400
ipfw add 103 allow udp from any to any 1999

Outra coisa... como fazer para testar se essas portas estão mesmo abertas?
Agradeço a ajuda.

----------


## danielmenezes

cara, por ai nunca fiz ...

faço redirect pelo natd.conf, dentro do /etc.


eh soh adidiconar abaixo do q ja esta ali, um exemplo:

redirect_port tcp 192.168.1.2:3389 200.200.200.200:3389

----------


## etherlinkii

ja usou o nmap.
 :Cool:

----------


## CEP

Pessoal é o seginte...tenho um cliente que precisa acessar o VNC (porta 1999) e webcam (porta 3400) remotamente, esse cliente tem um ip invalido do tipo 192.168.135.2 e meu link internet com ip valido é do tipo 200.200.200.200, intao eu preciso tipo fazer um nat.... e liberar essas postas no meu FreeBSD..... ja tentei diversos tutos da net mas não ta dando certo... se alguem puder me ajudar, desde ja agradeço a todos.

----------


## danielmenezes

bom ..
provavelmente seu arquivo de inicializaçao (onde se encontram os ip's dos clientes, redes, regras de banda e firewall) deve ser o 'start.sh', encontrado dentro do /etc. Caso seja outro, nao tem problema tb .. o q vc precisa eh edita-lo, fazendo com q o natd.conf rode quando esse seu arquivo for iniciado. eh bem simples, edita o tal arquivo (start.sh ou outro) e digita numa linha la "natd -f /etc/natd.conf", sem as aspas, salva e sai.

ai, entra no /etc, edita o natd.conf e abaixo do q ja esta digitado, que deve ser a interface q ele sai e talz, e digita:

# VNC
redirect_port tcp 192.168.135.2:1999 200.200.200.200:1999
# WEB
redirect_port tcp 192.168.135.2:3400 200.200.200.200:3400

salva e sai, verifica o nro do processo, mata ele .. restarta .. e ta nao mao.

qualquer coisa prende o grito .. faloww

----------


## etherlinkii

Velho uma coisa vnc usa porta 5900 para conectar.
ex:
# VNC
redirect_port tcp 192.168.135.2:5900 200.200.200.200:5900
# WEB
redirect_port tcp 192.168.135.2:3400 200.200.200.200:3400

ja tentou usa o pf para isso. :Cool:

----------


## danielmenezes

boa .. respondi rapidao e nem li o esquema das portas, soh copiei .. ele tem razao, a porta tava errada . a nao ser que vc tenha alterado no seu software, para q saia por tal porta. se tiver feito isso, ta correto.

[]

----------


## CEP

Valeu Daniel e Etherlinkii pela força!!!
Fiz aki como me orientou ainda nao liguei pro cliente pra ver se esta funcionando mas vou fazer e posto o resultado..
Ahhh só uma coisa... no meu FreeBSD nao tem esse arquivo start.sh ai como vc falou em arquivo de inicialização eu coloquei dentro do rc.conf.
Agradeço a força e posto o resultado.
VLWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

----------


## danielmenezes

blz ..
qualquer coisa , post!

falooou!

----------


## ericlesrs

Pessoal preciso bloquear a porta 80, via ipfw , além de limitar banda e ftp e ssh, como fazer isso?Alguem pode indicar um tutorial?
Alem do mais alguem sabe como configurar o Squid e o DNS?

Agradeço a todos!!!

----------

